# Final FC2008 Pre-Con Newsletter



## frysco (Jan 18, 2008)

The very last newsletter for _FC2008_. This time, we're covering the
following:

1.  Dealer's Room
2.  Furry Market Place
3.  Box Office / Anime 
4.  Hotel Information
5.  Furly Edition
6.  Preliminary Schedule and Important Times
7.  Art Show
8.  Furry Night Live 2008 - Lineup almost full!
9.  Final Staff Meeting


*1.  Dealer's Room*

Dealers Room is sold out. Waiting List is closed and is not adding more
people. Those of you on the waiting list still have a chance if there are
any cancellations.

Dealers, pease check your postal mail, you should have gotten a
confirmation packet with your personal information and the Dealer Room
Rules for the year. If you have not gotten your confirmation packet,
contact dealers_@_furtherconfusion.org and we will get your mailing address
corrected and a new confirmation packet sent to you. This information is
also on the Dealers area of the website.

Dealers, if for ANY reason you will NOT make it to the convention, contact
dealers_@_furtherconfusion.org as soon as you are aware that you won't make
it to the convention.


*2.  Furry Market Place*

Furry Market Place sales are closed. Waiting List is closed and is not
adding more people.

Furry Market Place vendors, please check your postal mail, you should have
gotten a confirmation packet with your personal information and the Furry
Market Place Rules for the year. If you have not gotten your confirmation
packet, contact dealers_@_furtheronfusion.org and we will get your mailing
address corrected and a new confirmation packet sent to you. This
information is also on the Dealers area of the website.



*3.  Box Office / Anime *

Once again, the Bay Area Animation Society is bringing anime to <i>Further
Confusion</i>!

Anime will be running in the Santa Clara Room (by the bathrooms next to
Club Maxx) from 7:00 pm Thursday evening to half past noon on Monday.

The anime titles themselves will shift back and forth between the cutting
edge and older favorites. Be sure to check the showing schedule on the
door for what we'll be showing and when.

As usual, actual titles and showing times may change without notice due to
unforeseen circumstances. Some of the scheduled titles may be replaced at
the last minute by some special surprises!

Anime being shown will be kept to PG-13 throughout the daytime, and shift
towards more mature tastes through the night (sorry, no porn!).

Due to prior experiences with locales that have curfews, BAAS does check
audience members for proof of age from around midnight to about 6:00 am
while the room is open. If you are under 18 (or acting like it) and in the
anime room during this time without your parent or legal guardian being
with you, you will be asked to leave the room. Besides, if youâ€™re under
18, you need your sleep (in a bed) anyways!


*4.  Hotel Information*

By now, the hotel blocks for _Further Confusion 2008_ at both the DoubleTree
and Holiday Inn have closed. No further reservations at the con rate are
possible.

However, we can still take requests to manage your existing reservation.
For example, if you'd like to change or add names on a room, transfer your
room to someone else, request a roll-away bed, etc.

*5.  Furly Edition*

The Furly Edition is our at-con newsletter, and will be printed for each
day of the convention. Furly Edition #0 will be available on the Thursday
of the con. If you have announcements for later printings of Furly
Edition, we will have submission boxes put out at the con. Usually, these
can be found at the Info Desk as well as Convention Operations.


*6.  Preliminary Schedule and Important Times*

Theres always last minute changes but its pretty well locked down and can
be found here:

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/schedule


*7.  Art Show*

Art show is full. We have about 15 people in the waiting list for some, or
additional panels. We're slowly allocating panels as artist's release
theirs for various reasons. Every applicant should have been contacted by
e-mail by now: If you haven't heard from us, please e-mail us immediately
so we can get you the information you need.

Two important requests: Please e-mail us - at con-time, call - as soon as
you know if you won't be using all your panels, or if you're running late.
Also, please scan and e-mail us your control sheet so we can do pre-con
data entry.

If you'd like to assist ON the art show with us, please drop us a note at
artshow_@_furtherconfusion.org


*8.  Furry Night Live 2008 - Lineup almost full!*

FC's Sunday evening stage show features a variety of furry acts performed
live, plus short video segments, with cash prizes decided on audience
ballot. If you are interested in performing a skit in the Sunday evening
stage show, please see the info desk to find
out if the lineup is full. 

For more information or questions, please see the FNL Lead, Yippee, on
Friday from 10:30am to noon at the Events Office (Room #123), or at the
Dress Rehearal on Saturday from 11:30am to 2:00pm on the Main Stage. 

Pre-registered acts can turn in their final paperwork and media at these
times.


*9.  Final Staff Meeting*

Our next and final staff meeting will be January 19th starting at noon in
the San Jose Doubletree hotel. Come be part of something great, and it's
still not too late to volunteer! Look at any LCD screen for "Further
Confusion..." to see what meeting room we will be in.

Thats all folks. Once again thanks for reading, see you at the con...

-- 
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/[URL]


----------

